# Sun Solaris 10



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2005)

Now that it is open, I have started to download the Sun Solaris 10 (4 ISOs). It would take a month to complete the around 1700MB (in total) images using Indicom. 

I have experimented with Linux many times before, but was unable to adapt. I even downloaded the 3 ISOs Mandrake 10.1 community release, but I just could not get away from Win XP.

I dont even have the faintest idea of how Solaris will. I know it is several times better than Win in many aspects, but I am least exposed to it. I would like to have any of you people's experience with Solaris.


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 5, 2005)

lywyre said:
			
		

> I know it is several times better than Win in many aspects, but I am least exposed to it.


Depends on what aspects you consider.



			
				lywyre said:
			
		

> I would like to have any of you people's experience with Solaris.


Solaris is best if its used with the hardware with which it was originally designed to work with. For Intel family of processors, the Linux kernel is way way more mature than any other kernel.


----------



## demoninside (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey dude,
I find Mandrake10.1 is very nice distro,
I was using debian & for just checking it out i installed it but find it's the best one & must try distro,


----------



## klinux (Feb 5, 2005)

if ur opting for solaris certification , it might be a good idea . solaris on sparc is stable no non-sense , uncrashable ( though i crashed it plenty of times  ) . just be careful on partitioning part of solaris . if its anything like 8/9 it will take some time to adjust . Plus main factor for installing solaris is running database s/w like oracle and configuring and maintaining it . plus backup of data and stuff . so its a good practise session , but dont expect fancy features . u get a working system .


----------



## vignesh (Feb 6, 2005)

where is xmms in mandrake 10.1


----------



## demoninside (Feb 7, 2005)

hey come on dude u can always use *"Run application"* command 
or can use *terminal*.all u need is to type xmms,
or go menu->multimedia->sounds->xmms

but i find it's default is damn good forplaying all type of music.

or it might be u hvn't installed it for installing it


----------



## nixcraft (Feb 8, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> if ur opting for solaris certification , it might be a good idea . solaris on sparc is stable no non-sense , uncrashable ( though i crashed it plenty of times  ) . just be careful on partitioning part of solaris . if its anything like 8/9 it will take some time to adjust . Plus main factor for installing solaris is running database s/w like oracle and configuring and maintaining it . plus backup of data and stuff . so its a good practise session , but dont expect fancy features . u get a working system .



Solairs certification... u must be kidding ... coz it got no use


----------



## klinux (Feb 8, 2005)

nixcraft said:
			
		

> Solairs certification... u must be kidding ... coz it got no use



if u plan on sitting in front of windows all day , it might be useless . but if ur good enuf and go to where the solaris jobs are ( abroad ) , u get gr8 pay . Have u seen the oppurtunity people get abroad ??? plus , it isnt sticking only to solaris , MCSE , CCNA and Linux certs too .


----------



## nixcraft (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL klinux i'm cerfied on both Solaris and Red hat and i know better than u. Solaris is dead. Market in abroad is also not in faour of Solaris trust me i'm working professional anybody who insvest pesa in solaris is just waste of money and nothing else ...
One friendlier advice certificates plays gr8 role if you have good first degree in CS/IT


----------



## demoninside (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey nix can u explain ur self a bit more coz i realy was about to go for solaris cert,


----------



## klinux (Feb 9, 2005)

nixcraft said:
			
		

> LOL klinux i'm cerfied on both Solaris and Red hat and i know better than u. Solaris is dead. Market in abroad is also not in faour of Solaris trust me i'm working professional anybody who insvest pesa in solaris is just waste of money and nothing else ...
> One friendlier advice certificates plays gr8 role if you have good first degree in CS/IT



market abroad not in favour ??? according to whom ??? . not everyones going to switch to lin / win , by tommorow , especially  corporates . market abroad isnt depended on advts on newspapers and online job sites for vacancies . try finding out why people then join these courses and also why companies here and abroad are hiring them . It might not be in hundreds like call centers , but there is still a need for the skills .

@nix : u did mention ur solaris cert for ur present job right ???


----------



## nixcraft (Feb 10, 2005)

market in abroad is not in favour - yes as they are running cost cutting and outsourcing most of the work ... Admin jobs are not that big as compare to Development or programming jobs. 

True corporates just don't switch coz it is free or it is just secure. They look for TOI in diffrent angle, if they implment new stuff lin / unix or whatever they will see how it affects biz 

My whole point is solaris is not as hot as it use to be i have tons of friends on IRC, yahoo etc and job market is getting smaller in abroad at least for UNIX/Linux etc. I'm not saying dat don't learn it; learn it any nix but do cert which is hot and give any1 job  that is whole point one more thing when they give UNIX jobs they first look for experince then comes all certs 

Yes i'm on both solaris and RH for all my past job but not this new job. I have alredy switched from admin to developer for better future


----------



## lywyre (Feb 11, 2005)

Download of the First Solaris CD is complete. Can I install it now, or should I wait until the other 3 CDs are dl'ed too.


----------



## nixcraft (Feb 13, 2005)

You need next 2 cds


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

I have dnlded all 4 Cds , tell me how to proceed.
Starting from hard disk formatting, partioning etc.


----------



## indro (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmm , Well as far as solaris is concerned ,  I always thought its something which is  a must for a administrator job ,and i was with klinux's suggestions , maybe since nixcraft already did all the certs , he probably has no interest in them nymore  
I am a CCNA ,CCDA ,MCP ,MCSA ,Linux Pro level 1 , thinking of solaris .


----------



## klinux (Feb 16, 2005)

@indro : whats ur job profile at the moment . theres this other cert too , checkpoint firewall and other network security related certs . not sure of the exact contents ,but it might be useful for ur profile . a few q's , u have any idea if there is a deadline for writing mcse for win2k ? or have they discontinued it and switched to win2k3 already . 

@nix : isnt that a risky move , going from network/sys admin to developing . i mean if u have the skills and interest , its good for u . but how many out there can really afford to switch career paths ? i have seen so many people switch from programming to graphics to call centers to networking . seems so many productive years get wasted . plus they cannot carry over their experience too in some cases and have to start from level 1 jobs . Anyway , waiting for solaris 10 and how its taken up will be a good option . Plus , learning solaris first , like what lywyre is doing now is good . later if he wishes or his job requires it , he can take it up at a later time too . i have seen too many people just going in for 2 months or 1 month crash course , mugging and vomitting in the exams to get high scores , but experience and knowledge vis , they lag a bit . Most cert publications themselves have statements within them saying u should learn all the concepts in theory and practical over a period of months , before getting well versed and then taking the exams .


----------



## nixcraft (Feb 17, 2005)

I was board with sys admin job nothing was left from user admin. vpn to security i did everything. So i thought to change it and did it. I enjoy coding now. And i have edge over others I know security+coding == good pesa 
That is the logic and i changed it.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 23, 2005)

I installed the 4 solaris 10 cd today the gui is out of this world and its a "complete" distro not like solaris 9. I am browsing the net through mozilla provided in solaris realy its great (for a change before i return to my "gentoo cow")


----------



## klinux (Feb 23, 2005)

oh man , now i wanna solaris 10  . how much free space do i need for full installation anyway ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 23, 2005)

I feel very stupid but how to find out the space taken by solaris ? I tried to find it from windows no luck then from linux no luck i think i will have to try fom solaris it self. Do you have a better idea? At present my sustem has 2 160 GB diska and one full disk is taken by solaris.


----------



## nixcraft (Feb 24, 2005)

login to solaris and type
df -k


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 28, 2006)

Can anyone please give link to some step by step guide to installing solaris 10.

My friend tried installing and at the partition defining screen, he was shown two partitions (he has 5 though), one of ~5GB ad another of ~75GB.
Is it that solaris requires primary partition to install itself? Is there any way to install it on extended partition?


----------



## nach p (Aug 28, 2006)

ohhh I downloaded Solaris 10 dvd image and also MAc in last month but yet not tried to install due to hdd probs.
will give try next week .


----------



## JGuru (Aug 28, 2006)

@i_Kill, checkout this *Solaris 10 Installation Guide*. Click here


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks "J"


----------

